# Going to bigger jumps



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Get comfortable going fast


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

You're entering your second season, had trouble getting the right speed on the jumps you hit last year, and are thinking about taking on a 50 footer? I would strongly advise waiting until you are consistently getting deep on the landing of the smaller jumps on your first try. 

If you're consistently knuckling your first jump then you're probably either dropping too low or throwing in unnecessary speed checks coming in on the approach. Find your drop point and go, I see a lot of guys casually rolling into the jump line and adjusting speed on the fly, this usually doesn't go well for me. Get a feel for what it takes to go as deep as you can on that 30-40 footer and then go faster still. 

Also I have to say I would be a bit skeptical of a jump that no one ever hits, sure there's not a lot of guys that will tackle the XL features, but if you ride regularly and have only seen one person hit it, I would wonder if there's a reason for it besides just the size.


----------



## CMOOO (Aug 23, 2015)

Yea maybe. But I don't usually speed check at all when I drop I just go straight on the toes. But thanks


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Then dropping too low, slow base, not timing your pop right? There are a number of factors that could be at play, I'm also not exactly a park expert just sharing what's worked for me. All I do know for sure is that you don't want to knuckle a 50 footer. I'd hold off until you can confidently gauge the speed to go deep on the smaller jumps and in the mean time keep an eye out for anyone hitting the big boy to give you a reference point.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I knuckled a 50' and broke all three bones that connect my foot to my ankle. Make sure you have enough apeed


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I got a buddy that hit a 50 footer and wokeup in the Ambulance, 3 days later he was released with a grocery list of injuries. Some very severe. 
I would get good at the 20footers at max first. You asked we gave advice do what you want. 
Hope we don't read about you in the *slam section* in the weeks to come


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Listen to these guys man, I know you wanna progress. I only ride around 80% park now. It's around my 6-7th year snowboarding and I didn't start riding park until I mastered everything outside of park. Trust me, you will progress FASTER and much more efficiently if you give it a couple years. You have to gradually progress. Imagine lifting weights, walking into the gym for the first time, and trying to bench something like 225 pounds. Sure, you might be able to do it, but the chances of you fucking up/using the wrong technique/ SERIOUSLY HURTING YOURSELF/ not looking steezy is so much higher then gradually working up to it. 

TL;DR
Okay. You can spin a front 3 on a 30'. Can you also spin a back 3, switch front 3, hardway front ... ect..... on the same jump? Yea, didn't think so. If you really think you should be taking 3's to 50 footers in your second season, post a video of you doing a 3 on the forum. We will tell you if your ready. 

Just be safe, we are looking out for you. Not trying to put you down.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry, re-read the post and realized I babied you a little bit, heres some real advice.

Now if you are reallllly confident you wanna hit that jump no matter what,

1st, always safety grab first time hitting something. If you don't know your safety grab then find out. 
2nd, remember its harder/better to over shoot then under shoot the jump. 
3rd, the amount of speed you need going off the lip makes the jump feel so much bigger then it is, be confident, pop evenly, stay on balanced. 
4th, Get comfortable going reallllly fast, point your nose, get down low, right before you ride up the lip wind up, if you don't time your rotation perfect and hit your toe edge, well, say goodbye to your neck. 
5th Commit. Always Commit.
6th Park snowboarding isn't about whats hard. Anybody can jump in the air and spin a 360. Its just about how big your balls are, if youve got big balls you can throw anything.
7th Don't try and straight air it, I guarantee you its the scariest shit in the world.
8th If you do see someone hit it, stop them at the lift, or after the jump, talk to them about takeoff, speed, landing, ect.
9th Make sure when you grab not to bend down at the waist, but bring your knees up to you, bending at the waist is a good way to be thrown off balance in mid air.


10th, Throwing the most ugly 3 and eating lots of shit on a big jump is a good way to have the guys on the chair laugh at you. 
(Not saying your 3's are ugly, just incase.)

Just some things that work for me.
Goodluck!


----------



## MVC (Nov 5, 2015)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Sorry, re-read the post and realized I babied you a little bit, heres some real advice.
> 
> Now if you are reallllly confident you wanna hit that jump no matter what,
> 
> ...


probably lost in translation, but what is a "safety grab"?

True! : 3rd, the amount of speed you need going off the lip makes the jump feel so much bigger then it is


----------



## CMOOO (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for the tips!! But really don't straight air?? That's usually how I figure out the speed for anything! Because wouldn't knuckling straight air be better then knuckling and under rotating a 3


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

CMOOO said:


> Thanks for the tips!! But really don't straight air?? That's usually how I figure out the speed for anything! Because wouldn't knuckling straight air be better then knuckling and under rotating a 3


If you straight air a big jump and aren't used to it, you'll be staring at the landing the entire jump, which means you will most likely be over-thinking about how high you are/fast you're going. You'll most likely roll the windows down in the air.

Doing a mellow spin usually takes your mind off the jump, as you're concentrated on other things.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> If you straight air a big jump and aren't used to it, you'll be staring at the landing the entire jump, which means you will most likely be over-thinking about how high you are/fast you're going. You'll most likely roll the windows down in the air.
> 
> Doing a mellow spin usually takes your mind off the jump, as you're concentrated on other things.


Thats what happens for me on the bigger jumps. Seeing how high i am gives me a mild panic attack. I read that most of the pros use a spin as their first jump as it is more stable and predictable.


----------



## CMOOO (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't really get a panic attack I just get a little of balance sometimes on a straight air


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I always shifty for my first air


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that's what Rotcoddam411 meant by safety grab..? I'll always throw a nose grab for my first time on a new jump.. helps keep my mind on the grab and then spot the landing as I get closer, instead of just staring at the landing..


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Sorry, re-read the post and realized I babied you a little bit, heres some real advice.
> 
> Now if you are reallllly confident you wanna hit that jump no matter what,
> 
> ...


Um, no it sucks, but worse?
I don't think so 

50 foot table, you knuckle it. 
You've just flown 48 feet & landed on a hump.
It sucks.


Now lets say you just sailed over top of that table & now you can see the landing passing by underneath you.

You've just flown 50 feet. 
Now for every extra foot of distance you go past that knuckle, the ground drops away that much too.

I over shot a jump on the last run of the day A long time ago.

I shattered my tailbone. 


When I woke up, there were tonnes of people around me, right in themidle of the park. Weirdest thing, & everyone seemed to want to talk to me. I didn't know why?

All I can remember is wanting to know where the fuck my board was?

Everyone had one but me. Nobody would answer me & they kept trying to hold me. 
No idea what was going on?


Ski patrol came & told me they were taking me to my board @ the top.
Ok, I'm cool with that.

They took me to first aid, riding on the back of a snowmobile.
Sitting, on my ass, with my legs where they would normally go if you were getting doubled.

I had no idea my tailbone & spine were fucked.

About ten min into the drive home, prolly not even 10 more like 3?

I couldn't move, I was in sooo much pain.
Pulled over & had someone drive me right to the hospital


TT


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Um, no it sucks, but worse?
> I don't think so
> 
> 50 foot table, you knuckle it.
> ...


imo just your personal experience. On big jumps its real hard to land flat unless you aren't looking where people are dropping and just straight line it from the top. Knuckle it? could be a little speed check too much, or a wet day and the snows a bit off. Tailbone could be more easily broken knuckling? dunno


----------

